# How would you model this bridge?



## Boomer2611 (Dec 30, 2020)

Good day, friends! Just beginning to lay track, and I have a bridge that I'd like to make part of the layout. I've attached a pic of a similar bridge, although mine is somewhat longer. My question is how to feature this on my currently flat layout. I can, of course cut the foam top to create the river beneath the bridge, but the actual bridge decking is 3 1/2 inches tall and the foam is only 3/4" thick. Is there any other option other than using risers and sculpting adjoining hillsides. Or any ideas to drop the bridge abutments below the benchwork? Thanks for any ideas!
John


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

2 ways come to my mind. A good way, and not-so good way.

Not so good way: razor saw the abutments to be shorter. It’d work, be rather simple, but the bridge will be unusually low/close to the water.

Good way: May not be feasible depending on benchwork style. Remove the 3/4 foam. Remove whatever is below the foam (ie 1/2” plywood), and whatever supports that (ie 1x4 framing). Rebuild a separate benchwork piece that fits, sits as low as you desire, and is held in with carriage bolts and wing nuts. Power will have to be supplied at the seams/track joints. 
This is a bigger undertaking, but eliminates all your obstacles allowing you to get the scene that you desire. Also, being removable, you can do “river detail” or whatever on a workbench, which might be easier for doing things like cat tails etc on the far side.


----------



## Boomer2611 (Dec 30, 2020)

Oil Valley-- LOL, #2 will definitely be the way to go, especially since I'll be adding on to that side of the existing bench work to accommodate the bridge and approachments. Many thanks for the help!


----------

